# Parenthesis Fuzz



## K Pedals (Jul 29, 2019)

Not the best looking one I’ve done but it sounds good.!.!!


----------



## Allthumbs (Jul 31, 2019)

I see you used ceramic caps at 30p & 100p.  I'm still learning the difference and ordered film for these.  Is this a problem?


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 31, 2019)

Allthumbs said:


> I see you used ceramic caps at 30p & 100p.  I'm still learning the difference and ordered film for these.  Is this a problem?


No it’s not a problem you can use film...


----------



## JetFixxxer (Aug 1, 2019)

What's the purpose of the LED on the component side of the PCB?

I received all my parts so hopefully I will start mine this weekend.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 1, 2019)

2X4148+red LED is one of the clipping options.


----------

